# What is the are of Modern Arnis?



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 18, 2001)

What was the family art called and what other arts influenced Remy's style? The last art that he did before forming his Modern Arnis was Balintawak. Two other styles that Remy pulled from were Shotokan and Small Circle Ju-Jitsu.
:boing1:


----------



## bloodwood (Oct 18, 2001)

I guess we'll find out as soon as the Presas Family gets their web site up and running and they hit the seminar road. If the're as good as they say they are, then only good will come from their entrance onto the scene. Still waiting!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 18, 2001)

As a possible hint...I was flipping through a book on FMA, and I saw -3- Presas listed...Remy, Ernesto and a third....  had to do with the late 1940's.   I believe his name started with an M but I'm not certain.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *As a possible hint...I was flipping through a book on FMA, and I saw -3- Presas listed...Remy, Ernesto and a third....  had to do with the late 1940's.   I believe his name started with an M but I'm not certain. *



The third brother is Roberto; I don't know of an M. Presas. Four Presas arnisadors are listed at:
http://www.quick-stick.de/profil/plath.htm
along with many other high-ranking Modern Arnis instructors, most of whom I have never heard of before.

I also recently acquired a new FMA book, "Filipino Fighting Arts: Theory and Practice" (Mark V. Wiley, Unique Publications, 2000). It refers to Remy, Ernesto, and Roberto Presas in the section on Modern Arnis. The author describes Grandfather Presas' style--studied by Prof. Presas as a child--as simply classical _espada y daga_. The book is an interesting though light overview of 27 styles.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 20, 2001)

Speaking of Mark V. Wiley, I came across this summary of the modern history of Filipino fighting arts, written by him, this morning (you may have to unwrap the URL):

http://fightingarts.com/learning/maworld/philippines/world_philippines.shtml

The site, www.fightingarts.com, also has various martial arts fora:

http://www.fightingarts.com/forums/cgi-bin/Ultimate.cgi


----------

